# Need cpu @ 6.5k



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi guys,   

i currently have athlon x2 260..i am planning to buy a new processor for gaming. . .my budget is maximum 6.5k. . .i will oc or unlock cores if needed. . .just want to make sure it is good enough for four years. 
help out guys!


----------



## jackal_79 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> i currently have athlon x2 260..i am planning to buy a new processor for gaming. . .my budget is maximum 6.5k. . .i will oc or unlock cores if needed. . .just want to make sure it is good enough for four years.
> help out guys!



Kindly fill the following questionare:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...new-pc-help-answer-these-questions-first.html


----------



## Naxal (Dec 31, 2012)

As per your signature it seems you are with Gigabyte GA-ma78lmt-S2P motherboard. With BIOS update it should be supporting the 32nm AM3+ processors meaning, giving you the changce to upgrade to AMD FX platform.

Try the AMD FX4100, AMD 3.6 GHz AM3 FX4100 Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com should be within your price range.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2012)

Do not get fx 4100.it not good for gaming.even intel g63
0 beats fx 4100 in gaming

Do not get fx 4100.it not good for gaming.even intel g630 beats fx 4100 in gaming


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 31, 2012)

I have heard dat fx4100 is not good for gaming. . .so any other suggestions?
and yes,i have that mobo. . .it supports am3+. .


----------



## Neo (Dec 31, 2012)

Wait for fx4300 or fx6300 to launch in india, else fx4100 will be your best bet.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes dude just wait for 4300 and fx 6300.they are good cpu.


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

See if you can get your hands on 960T.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 31, 2012)

I think phenom x4 and x6 are not available?


----------



## Naxal (Dec 31, 2012)

As of now, in that price of 6.5k, either settle for FX4100 or as its said, wait till the FX4300 gets available !!


----------



## Cilus (Dec 31, 2012)

Wait for FX-4300 to be released in India. But if it will not be made available within January, you can opt for FX-4100. It is okay for gaming, if not best. BTW, you should mention at what resolution you're planning to play games.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be playing at 1024 *768 as of now. . .will change the monitor later.

how is phenom x2 555Be? it can be unlocked to x4. . .


----------



## d6bmg (Dec 31, 2012)

Bodhisatwa said:


> I will be playing at 1024 *768 as of now. . .will change the monitor later.
> 
> how is phenom x2 555Be? it can be unlocked to x4. . .



Chance of unlocking and being stable is very low. 
Avoid it.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Dec 31, 2012)

Then which 1 ? wat is the cost of fx4300? and can i get phenom x4 or athlon x4 somewhere?


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jan 5, 2013)

Anyone?


----------



## vickybat (Jan 5, 2013)

^^ fx4300 is still not available mate. You also cannot get phenom 2 x4 or athlon x4 as they are EOL.

Wait for fx 4300/6300. That will be the best thing to do imo.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 5, 2013)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Anyone?



Wait for the release of FX-4300


----------



## topgear (Jan 6, 2013)

Bodhisatwa said:


> Then which 1 ? wat is the cost of fx4300? and can i get phenom x4 or athlon x4 somewhere?



only way is to look for some second hand deal.


----------



## Rajat Giri (Jan 6, 2013)

You Can Get AMD Phenom X6 1075t @ 7.4k
AMD Phenom II X6 1075T Thuban 3.0GHz 6 x 512KB L2 Cache 6MB L3 Cache Socket AM3 125W Six-Core Desktop Processor HDT75TFBGRBOX


----------



## Cilus (Jan 6, 2013)

Although the Motherboard will support the CPU but it is not recommended to use a 125W CPU with that Motherboard. It comes with 4+1 VRM design and with a 125W CPU, the overclocking is a strict no. 

Another thing, the version of your Motherboard is Rev 3.1 as I can remember suggesting you that. But officially Rev 3.1 version only support Bulldozer CPUs, not the Piledriver one. There is a new Rev 5.0 version available with Piledriver (FX 4300, 6300, 8320) support. So 1075T is your best choice till now. Let me check in some other tech forums if anybody is using FX-4300 with your Motherboard without issues. You also do that...if the rev 3.1 motherboard supporting 4300.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jan 6, 2013)

1. does 1075T have unlockable cores? is it overclockable?
2. how is it? good enough for another 4years?

So cant i oc 1075t on my mobo??


----------



## sukesh1090 (Jan 6, 2013)

^^
1.it already has 6 cores so how much extra do you need?
2.cilus has already told you about overclocking.
btw think fast and grab that piece before its too late.


----------



## Minion (Jan 6, 2013)

Bodhisatwa said:


> 1. does 1075T have unlockable cores? is it overclockable?
> 2. how is it? good enough for another 4years?
> 
> So cant i oc 1075t on my mobo??



1075T is much more faster than your current processor so overclocking is not needed.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 6, 2013)

Bodhisatwa said:


> 1. does 1075T have unlockable cores? is it overclockable?
> 2. how is it? good enough for another 4years?
> 
> So cant i oc 1075t on my mobo??



1. No more unlockable cores. It have 6 cores. And it is a locked processor, and that's why you can't increase multiplier. But is it overclockable.
2. I have one 1075T based setup for last ~8-9 months. So far, so good.


----------



## Bodhisatwa (Jan 6, 2013)

future-proof for gaming?


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Jan 6, 2013)

Fx4100 is your bet


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 7, 2013)

Bodhisatwa said:


> future-proof for gaming?



Yes, obviously.



Harsh Pranami said:


> Fx4100 is your bet



Way too much inferior to 1075T in every aspect.


----------

